# Conscious sedation



## LTibbetts (Jun 1, 2009)

I came across an article or some type of info for coding conscious sedation just last week and can't remember where. Is there anyone who can give me the "rules" for what counts as "requires sedation" and what counts as coding for conscious sedation. I have a joint relocation done in the ER and they used conscious sed and I can't remember if I can use code 26355 or if I go with code 23650 (without anesthesia). I want to say that if the anesthesiologist doesn't come than it doesn't count as a "requried sedation" code. Typical Monday for me I guess..lol. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks 
__________________
Leslie, CPC


----------



## 808coder (Jun 1, 2009)

*Conscious Sedation*



LeslieTibbetts said:


> I came across an article or some type of info for coding conscious sedation just last week and can't remember where. Is there anyone who can give me the "rules" for what counts as "requires sedation" and what counts as coding for conscious sedation. I have a joint relocation done in the ER and they used conscious sed and I can't remember if I can use code 26355 or if I go with code 23650 (without anesthesia). I want to say that if the anesthesiologist doesn't come than it doesn't count as a "requried sedation" code. Typical Monday for me I guess..lol. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> __________________
> Leslie, CPC



I would go with your rationale Leslie.  It is my understanding that the "with anesthesia" codes are procedures only performed w/ an Anesthesiologist and they are done in the OR.


----------

